# Kernel-Log: 2.6.25.13 korrigiert Sicherheitslücke, Probleme rund um ACPI



## Newsfeed (30 Juli 2008)

2.6.25.13 korrigiert eine Sicherheitslücke im PPP-Code, ohne dass die Kernel-Entwickler explizit darauf hinweisen; ACPI-Probleme bereiten derweil Anwendern und Entwicklern Schwierigkeiten, die bereits zu Gerüchten über Blockaden durch Foxconn führten.

Weiterlesen...


----------

